

US government research shuts down - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/us-government-shuts-down-1.13865

======
abdullahisham
List of U.S. government shutdowns :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_shutdown](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_shutdown)

